# New batteries, charger and a laugh



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got some "GTL LS 18650" 5300mAh lithium batteries and a charger. 4 cells were like $11 from a far-east location.

The charger did come with a couple curious cautions:


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Nothing new here. I often advise my customers not to use "mental Equipment or Welt Hands". It simply isn't safe or ethical !

So where did you get them Torby?
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dontcha just love Chinglish? The successor to Kringlish and before that, Jinglish.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Just go to Ebay and type in GTL 18650. 

They're individual cells with no solder tabs and the PC board is inside the "cell." The only charger I can find for them charges 2 at a time, so I got 2 chargers for like $8 each so I can charge a whole 4cell "pack" at once. The chargers work from mains (US) or from an auto "cigarette lighter." 

The cells are an odd size and shape, so I'll have to make my own battery holder, perhaps out of plastic card and paper clips. They look like AA cells but are bigger. 

Yes, I got them direct from Asian source. 

I'll be careful not to short them with my mental equipment.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Torby, 

The 18650's are "the" standard Lithium-Ion cell size; pretty much all offerings are based on these cells. The cells have as you note have an integral PCB which limits cell charge and discharge voltage. These cells also have a mechanical venting capability to prevent explosion..... 

Any charger capable of charging Lithium-Ion cells will work with these cells; you must of course properly identify the cell type and count if using a charger with multi-cell count charging capabilities verses a dedicated 1-2-3-4 cell or similar charger…. 

Most of the cell assemblers use “shoe goo-PFM” or like products to hold the cells to the desired configuration and subsequently use a shrink wrap around the perimeter. Its good practice to protect the ends of the cells with card stock or similar too! 

Michael


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to know. What I liked about them is the cost of $11 for a 4 cell 5.3 AH [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Torby, 

Yes, the $11.00 price for four 5300mAh 18650’s (14.8V battery) is a good deal. 18650 Lithium-Ion cells are available from many manufacturers; I have personnel hands on experience with numerous cell OEM’s of various origins to the tune of 1000’s of 18650 cells. That said in short some cells are better than others. Name brand cells can be purchased for as little as $5.50 each or so at our level, battery assembler-resellers obviously pay MUCH less for their needs. 

When I first started using and grading/testing 18650’s they were rated at 2000mAh, the 5300mAh capacity now offered are indeed impressive in an 18650 configuration not to mention the energy and or weight density. I have several batteries coming up for their tri-annual replacement in Giant Scale RC aircraft; I’ll be looking hard at the high capacity 18650’s, if they in fact can deliver rated capacity at sustained current and voltage most of my flight packs will no longer require paralleling cell/batteries to realize current requirements, this potentially means I could use half the cells for each flight pack. 

“18650” cells measure out at 18mm x 650mm and produce 3.7V. Capacity is factor of the cell chemistry/electrode design. 

Michael


----------

